# SSD im RAID 0 schalten oder nicht?



## SerberusX (28. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute,

Ich plane für den nächsten Monat einen neuen Gaming-Rechner und da bleibt eine Frage offen: Soll die zweite SSD mit der ersten in RAID-0 geschaltet werden oder nicht?

Over-provisioning, bleibt ja auch im Raid aktiv (Regelt das Wear-Leveling usw.). Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, wie die Daten dann verteilt werden? TRIM funktioniert ja mittlerweile auch im RAID. Die erste Platte wird die gebrauchte aus meinem jetzigen PC sein, eine 1 TB 850 Evo von Samsung. Die zweite wird nochmal eine 1 TB SSD 860 Evo von Samsung. Wenn ich die Platten nicht im Raid schalte und erstmal die neue vollpacke, kann es ja passieren, dass ein Spiel mit 40 GB nichtmehr auf die 20 GB passen, wenn die Platte fast voll ist. So müsste ich erst abwarten, bis ich etwas hätte was draufpassen würde. Mit RAID-0 würde alles an Platz passend genutzt werden, aber ich kann halt zu beginn nicht kontrollieren, wie die Daten verteilt werden oder doch?

Kann ich im RAID-0 selber erst bestimmen, dass die neue Platte beschrieben wird und zum Schluss die Alte mit zugeschaltet wird?

Ich will halt erst die neue zuballern bevor ich die schon 3 Jahre alte mit benutze. Würde ich die alte später anschließen käme RAID-0 ja nicht in Frage, weil dann eine Neuinstallation anstehen würde.

Grüße


----------



## taks (28. Juni 2018)

Soweit ich weiss werden beim erstellen von einem Raid0 sowieso immer beide Platten formatiert.


edit: Falsch gelesen ^^
Bei Raid0 werden die Daten gleichmässig verteilt. Da kannst du keinen Einfluss nehmen.
Mit der Granularität könnte man bestimmen wie gross die jeweiligen Blöcke sind die je auf die eine oder die andere Platte gepackt werden.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2018)

Also ich bin in dem Bereich kein Profi, aber mir ist nur raid 0 so bekannt das es gestriped wird. Sprich abwechseln auf SSD 1, ssd2, ssd1, ssd2   usw.
Was ich mich eher frage, was soll es dir wirklich bringen? Wenn du nicht die Geschwindigkeit willst verstehe ich nicht ganz so den Sinn dahinter. 
Ich persönlich handhaben es immer so, ich kaufe eine kleine SSD 120gb oder 250gb für das System und wichtigsten Programme die die Person brauch. Dann kommen 1 2 große ssds 1tb oder mehr um die games und Daten zu halten. Aber jedem das seine, das ist nur wie ich das handhaben.


----------



## amdahl (28. Juni 2018)

Selbst wenn dein RAID-Controller einen nicht-überschreibenden Modus anbieten würde, sowas macht man nicht ohne Backup der Daten.
Im übrigen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass es sowas gibt. Für das Striping bei RAID0 müssen die Daten nunmal auf beide Platten aufgeteilt werden.
Also Mach ein Backup der Daten auf eine andere Platte (NICHT einer der beiden SSDs), richte das RAID ein und spiel dann die Daten wieder zurück.



> Ich will halt erst die neue zuballern bevor ich die schon 3 Jahre alte mit benutze


Beim RAID0 liegen die Daten verteilt auf allen Platten. Auf jeder Platte befindet sich in etwa die gleiche Datenmenge.
Das sollte auch diese Frage beantworten:


> aber ich kann halt zu beginn nicht kontrollieren, wie die Daten verteilt werden oder doch?


Weder zu Beginn noch sonstwann hast du bei RAID0 Einfluss darauf auf welcher Platte sich welche Daten befinden. Einzelne Dateien werden aufgeteilt und befinden sich auf beiden Platten. Genau das ist striping.

Edit: Da deine Vorstellungen nicht so recht zu RAID0 passen: hattest du vielleicht JBOD im Kopf und die Begriffe verwechselt? Damit wäre es eventuell möglich das umzusetzen was du hier beschreibst. Onhe Backup auf einer dritten Platte würde ich mich aber auch das nicht trauen.


----------



## SerberusX (28. Juni 2018)

Wozu ein Backup? Mein jetziges System ist auch auf einer 1 TB SSD. Wenn die explodiert ist eh alles weg. Es geht mir darum, dass ich den Platz am besten nutze. Wenn ich 2 SSD seperat schalte kann ich nicht alles vollschreiben wie ich will. Nehmen wir an Platte 2 ist fast voll (20 GB frei, Rest für Over-Provisioning reserviert). Dann kann ich ein 40 GB großes Spiel nur auf der anderen Platte installieren. Somit würden 20 GB freistehen und ich müsste warten bis was kleineres darauf zum installieren hätte. Wären die Platten im Raid angeschlossen würden ja 20 GB auf die Platte 1 gehen und der Rest auf Platte 2. Somit wäre Platte 2 vollständig gefüllt, weil ja durch den Raid alles verteilt wird.

Jetzt will ich das aber nicht von Anfang an. Platte 1 ist 3 Jahre älter als Platte 2. Deshalb will ich erst Platte 2 zuballern mit Daten.

Ich bräuchte also eine Möglichkeit die Daten dynamisch verteilen zu können.

Ansonsten bleibt ja nur die Software solange manuel auf die neue Platte zu packen, bis sie annähernd voll ist.


Backup ist aufjeden kein Thema, weil eh nur Games drauf sind!


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2018)

Man kann auch ein virtuelles Laufwerk anlegen, welches sich über beide Datenträger erstreckt.
Hat den Vorteil, dass die Daten im Falle des Defekts einer Platte nicht vollständig weg sind, sondern nur die Daten der Platte, die Defekt ist.


----------



## SilentHunter (28. Juni 2018)

Da eine einzelne gute Sata3 6Gbs SSD den Busspeed schon am Limit nutzt wirst du mit einem Raid kaum mehr rausholen. Die Zugriffszeiten liegen auch schon so niedrig das auch hier kein Geschwindigkeitszuwachs merklich sein wird.
Hier ist der Vorschlag von *Noxxphox* eine kleine SSD 120gb oder 250gb für das System und wichtigsten  Programme die man braucht dazu kommen 1- 2 große ssds 1tb oder  mehr um die games und Daten zu halten mehr als stimmig .Bei den aktuellen Preisen und in Anbetracht das 128Gb SSDs meist etwas langsamer sind würde ich nur 256/500Gb grosse SSDs fürs System nehmen.


----------



## amdahl (28. Juni 2018)

SerberusX schrieb:


> Wozu ein Backup? Mein jetziges System ist auch auf einer 1 TB SSD. Wenn die explodiert ist eh alles weg. Es geht mir darum, dass ich den Platz am besten nutze. Wenn ich 2 SSD seperat schalte kann ich nicht alles vollschreiben wie ich will. Nehmen wir an Platte 2 ist fast voll (20 GB frei, Rest für Over-Provisioning reserviert). Dann kann ich ein 40 GB großes Spiel nur auf der anderen Platte installieren. Somit würden 20 GB freistehen und ich müsste warten bis was kleineres darauf zum installieren hätte. Wären die Platten im Raid angeschlossen würden ja 20 GB auf die Platte 1 gehen und der Rest auf Platte 2. Somit wäre Platte 2 vollständig gefüllt, weil ja durch den Raid alles verteilt wird.
> 
> Jetzt will ich das aber nicht von Anfang an. Platte 1 ist 3 Jahre älter als Platte 2. Deshalb will ich erst Platte 2 zuballern mit Daten.
> 
> ...



Das Backup ist doch nur temporär während du das RAID/JBOD/wasauchimmer aufsetzt.
Ich lese heraus dass JBOD oder ein logisches Laufwerk für dich die richtige Lösung wären. Kein RAID macht das was du im Sinn hast, erst Recht nicht RAID0. Setzt du ein RAID0 auf werden von Anfang an alle Daten die auf dieses Volume kommen gleichmäßig auf alle Datenträger verteilt. Und beim Aufsetzen erst mal überschrieben, deshalb nochmal der Hinweis: Daten sichern bevor du da ran gehst.


----------



## XT1024 (28. Juni 2018)

(ohne den Text gelesen zu haben )
RAID?
-Nein!

Es gibt, jedenfalls hier im Forum, wirklich überaus selten sinnvolle Einsatzgebiete.


SerberusX schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Platten nicht im Raid schalte und erstmal die neue vollpacke, kann es ja passieren, dass ein Spiel mit 40 GB nichtmehr auf die 20 GB passen, wenn die Platte fast voll ist. So müsste ich erst abwarten, bis ich etwas hätte was draufpassen würde. Mit RAID-0 würde alles an Platz passend genutzt werden


Wenn es irgendwann in ferner Zukunft an genau solchen 20 GB (2%! der ganzen SSD) hängt, muss doch eh mehr Platz her, nicht oder?
Nicht nur auf SSDs empfiehlt es sich, wenn immer etwas Platz frei ist (was ist mit updates?).


----------



## Hywelo50 (28. Juni 2018)

Das klingt für mich nach einer leicht autistischen Veranlagung ;D

Ein RAID 0 teilt die Daten auf beide Platten auf. Durch das Verfahren gewinnt man zwar an Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit, verliert aber an der Zugriffszeit. Bedeutet wenn du eine Schnittstelle hat die die Leistung  wie die zwei Platten hat, kannst du Daten schnell kopieren. Dein System läuft aber aufgrund der Zugriffszeiten langsamer. 

Aber für dein Bedürfnis ist RAID eh was falsches. Informiere dich auch hier über JBoD, wie es schon angesprochen wurde. Aber auch da dürfte das System langsamer arbeiten. Evtl. kann es sein, dass beim Abrauchen des Controllers alles futsch ist. Bei RAID auf jeden Fall kann ein neuer nicht die Daten des alten nutzen (je nach Modell? Klärt mich auf!).

Nach kurzem googlen dürften die Platten auch nicht wirklich viel Schaden davontragen. 

Es wäre also theoretisch machbar, aber auch total unnötig.


----------



## SerberusX (27. September 2018)

Ich habe da nochmal eine Frage zu JBOD:

Das steht in einem Artikel im Netz:
"Das war es dann aber auch bereits mit den Vorteilen. JBOD kann ansonsten keinen Nutzen aus der Laufwerkvielfalt ziehen. Daten lassen sich nicht spiegeln oder redundant speichern. Ein JBOD eignet sich also nicht, um die Ausfall*sicherheit zu erhöhen. Immerhin werden Dateien nicht in Stücke zerlegt und auf mehrere Laufwerke verteilt, sondern immer vollständig auf einem Laufwerk abgelegt. Fällt ein Laufwerk aus, dann geht somit nur ein Teil der Daten verloren."

Das hört sich doch genauso an, als würde ich 2 Festplatten als einzelne Laufwerke laufen lassen? Was passiert denn, wenn ich erst Platte A über JBOD vollgeschrieben wird, aber die Datei größer ist als der verfügbare Speicher auf Platte A? 

Wie sieht das aus wenn ich ein 100 GB großes Game installiere? Kann ich dann nur ein Verzeichnis auswählen (C)? Dann schreibt es ja erst eine Platte voll? Und dann sind 100 GB zu viel für die Platte, was passiert?

RAID0 würde es ja 50/50 verteilen.


----------



## Shadowphoenix_99 (12. Februar 2020)

Ein JBOD - just a bunch of disks - ist tatsächlich nichts anderes als würdest du die Platten einzeln Laufen lassen.
Für ein RAID 0 sind nur Platten zu empfehlen, die gleich stark abgenutzt sind. So oder so: wenn eine abraucht, sind aufgrund von Striping alle Daten futsch. Da deine eine ja bereits deutlich angenutzt ist, wird die vermutlich wesentlich früher aussteigen.
Für Gamer, denen es um jeden letzten Frame geht, ist ein RAID sowieso nicht zu empfehlen: aufgrund des Stripings hast du erhöhte Basislast auf der CPU, da dein (Softwarebasierter) RAID-Controller immer mitlaufen muss.
Wenn es dir nur um Ladezeiten geht (wie bei GTA, mittlerweile eher als Loadingscreensimulator zu betrachten), dann zieh dir ruhig ein RAID 0 drauf. Wobei... von ner SSD lädt auch GTA V flott. Ich denke da könnte eher dein SATA-Bus das Bottleneck werden. Je nachdem wie die SATA-Lanes gelegt sind, versuchst du dann nämlich von zwei SSDs über einen SATA3-Bus zu schaufeln - und je nach SSD lastet diese eine SSD einen SATA3-Bus ja bereits mehr oder weniger aus.

 Wichtige Daten nie in ein RAID 0 packen.

Im Bezug auf schreiben über mehrere Datenträger: Was für dich vielleicht interessant wäre, wäre ein "NRAID"-Verbund, der deine  SSDs zu einer einzelnen virtuellen Festplatte zusammenfasst.  Schau mal in der Festplattenverwaltung nach, da müsste es diese Möglichkeit geben. Da dann Daten auf den bereits vorhandenen Partitionen (ausschließlich Recovery, EFI und C formatiert werden dürften, empfiehlt es sich, vorher ein Backup zu machen.
Ansonsten, wenn du Platzprobleme fürchtest: pack jeweils die größten Spiele zuerst auf die Platten und dann füll den Rest mit Kleinkram. Wenn du irgendwann mal ein großes SPiel nachinstallieren solltest, kannst du kleine Spiele und Programme ja auch ggf. noch verlegen. In Steam gibt es die Funktion, Steam-Spiele von einem Game-Directory in ein anderes zu verlegen. Epic, Origin, und U-Play können das m.W. nicht von Haus aus. Aber du kannst die Daten selbst kopieren und im Launcher das Gamedirectory ändern. Danach unbedingt Gamefiles validieren, du weißt nie, ob eine Datei nicht auf ein kaputtes Bit geschrieben wurde.

An die etwas RAID-erfahreneren: Bin noch recht neu da drin, bitte um korrektur, dann kann ich auch noch was lernen ^^


----------



## amdahl (12. Februar 2020)

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und bezweifle, dass ein Software RAID0 signifikante CPU-Last erzeugt. Anders als z.B. bei RAID5 oder 6 sind ja keine parity-Berechnungen nötig.
Aber ich glaube der TE hat irgendwann in den letzten 2 Jahren seit diesem Post eine für ihn passende Lösung gefunden


----------

